# setting up a goat 101 needed



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My goal is to take Sweet Pea to a show this year and I am freeked out about it but I don't want me fear of not having shown before get in the way of showing and make me not show.

So I need a mentor really but in the mean time I wanted to know if anyone could help me with my skittish goat.


Sweet Pea is not so sweet and lovey. She hates being handled and I am trying to get her use to me but I don't have a lot of time during the day. I am still trying though. 


I have tried to set her up and even just handle her legs and such but she wants NOTHING to do with it and lays down or crouches or even sits! :hair: 

I need some pointers on how to work with her without upsetting her. 

Anyone? I am new to everything and I know I made a mistake on choosing her to start my showing. I have even considered selling her in the spring after she kids and buying a new more experienced doe or keeping a doe kid from her who I can handle and won't be so scared of me.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

We DITTO this. Our first show is in may and we still have no clue how to get our goats to stand there. They just want to keep moving around. Do they have to stand still the whole time? Or just when the judge is checking them?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, you want them to stand nice and pretty the whole time, but quite simply not all goats do. You just have to do the best you can, and with a really skittish goat try to work with them some before hand. A good judge will try to see through the jumping around though, the last goat show I was at there was one doe who moved and kicked her back legs the whole time when the lady was trying to set her up, but she was a nice doe and ended up getting first.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree a good judge will look through a jumping bean. Althouth they most likely won't do quite as good as they would if they behaved. I have a doe who is just HORRIBLE in the ring, screaming and will NOT set up. She always places high up though, even though she doesn't behave.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i start mine out by taking them for a walk on a leash. first i just kinda follow where they want to go. i have a doe that hates going to shows. what i do with mine is i find a place on there neck that they like to have scratced & once i get them set up or when the judge is going over them i will put my knee in there chest & scratch them. it is alot easier to do with full size goats. not sure how i would do it with a mini.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

can't help
but gonna watch the thread to get pointers too
:greengrin:


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

I just started showing my pygmies this year. Only been to two shows. 
I agree with Fritzie--- "have a doe that hates going to shows. what i do with mine is i find a place on there neck that they like to have scratced once i get them set up"

My newest one won a grand champion before I bought her...she placed 2nd in her class the show I just brought her to, but she will not walk for me on a lead. Almost have to drag her around the ring...kind of embarrassing. But she is a great looking goat. The judge did seem to look past her behavior.

The shows are really fun, and my 4 year and 6 year old girls also enjoy showing in the 7 and under showmanship classes and meeting new friends.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

animal crackers.....like you see professional dog handlers holding treats in front of the dog to keep it's attention. It works well with goats too but not so great if you wait until the day before the show to start. :GAAH:

Start working with them on a lead at home with the treats and then keep giving them tiny bites while you set them up and get them comfortable. I have a doe who will set up and stand fine while I have animal crackers in my hand but two adults (me and DH) couldn't get her to stand still _at all _for a photo this morning because we didn't have any treats handy. You can't believe the difference. I don't carry cookies in the ring but with all the commotion at the show I guess I'm not as scary as they thought I was at home.

Kristen


----------

